# Snug Bet Paid Tips > Free for All



## JinxOfNorway (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi guys, 
SnugBet.Com is not SCAM! I am Customer and This tipster is good and i like to share!!


----------



## JinxOfNorway (Oct 11, 2016)

October 11

Czech Republic vs Azerbaijan
Czech Republic (-1.5/2)


----------



## JinxOfNorway (Oct 12, 2016)

October 12

Toledo vs Caudal
Toledo (-1)


----------



## JinxOfNorway (Oct 13, 2016)

October 13

B93 Copenhagen vs Esbjerg
Esbjerg (-1)


----------



## JinxOfNorway (Oct 14, 2016)

October 14

Dortmund vs Hertha Berlin
Dortmund (-1/1.5)


----------



## JinxOfNorway (Oct 19, 2016)

October 19

Paris Saint-Germain vs Basel
Paris Saint-Germain0 -2


----------



## JinxOfNorway (Oct 20, 2016)

October 20

Racing Genk vs Athletic Bilbao
Athletic Bilbao -0.5


----------



## JinxOfNorway (Oct 21, 2016)

21 OCT

Denmark
Aalborg vs Nordsjaelland
Aalborg (-0.5)


----------



## JinxOfNorway (Oct 23, 2016)

23 OCT

Austria Bundesliga
Rapid Wien vs Austria Wien
Rapid Wien -0.5


----------

